# Osta-gain's Olympia Sale



## maniac0614 (Sep 30, 2012)

Osta-gain's Olympia Sale​






*Osta-gain.com

We are having a very a HUGE sale on these specially marked items.
This sale will end October 4th at midnight!
So don?t miss out.

NO DISCOUNT CODES NEEDED
for these prices

It's time to stock up while you can because at these prices stock will go out flying so act fast!







*
*Tadala-Gain 30ML ? 20MG/ML*
*Was $29.99 *
*Now $14.99*



CHECK OUT THE PRICES ON THESE PEPTIDES!
ALL Under $10



*



*
*Prostaglandin E1 (PGE1)*
*Was $15.99 *
*Now $9.99*






*Thymosin Beta 4-mg (TB 500)*
*Was $21.99*
*Now $9.99*






*Frag 176-191 2MG*
*Was $17.99*
*Now $9.99*






*Delta Sleep-Inducing Peptide 1MG*
*Was $19.99*
*Now $9.99*






*Tesamorelin 2MG*
Was $19.99
Now *$9.99*
*Research Purposes Only And Not For Human Consumption*









*Customer Service Email: *osta-gain@safe-mail.net 
​


----------



## osta-president (Sep 30, 2012)

SALE will end in 48 hrs!


----------



## maniac0614 (Oct 1, 2012)

Jump on this sale!


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Oct 1, 2012)

BTW the PGE-1 and TB4 is absolutely GOOD TO GO! Just make sure you keep them chilled.


----------



## maniac0614 (Oct 2, 2012)

MinMaxMuscle said:


> BTW the PGE-1 and TB4 is absolutely GOOD TO GO! Just make sure you keep them chilled.




Thanks brother,also this sale will end very soon so jump on this ASAP!


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Oct 2, 2012)

Just got my stuff in from the mail  My lab rats are quite pleased. Unfortunately, some of the stuff went on sale after my purchase


----------



## maniac0614 (Oct 2, 2012)

MinMaxMuscle said:


> Just got my stuff in from the mail  My lab rats are quite pleased. Unfortunately, some of the stuff went on sale after my purchase



Nothing wrong with stocking up right now then! 

We are always changing up the sales so a good way to stay on top of our sales would be to sign up for our newletter or follow us on twitter @osta_gain


----------



## maniac0614 (Oct 3, 2012)

OH EM GEE! THIS SALE WILL END VERY SOON! Osta is not making much with these prices and you might not see these quality peptides for this price again. So jump on this before its to late.


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Oct 6, 2012)

Heres the materials for my next research experiment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very very g2g! 


2 PGE-1 (150 mcg)
2 Thymosine Beta 4 (10mg each) <-VERY good for research experiments looking into speedy wound healing 
1 Tadalafil Citrate
1 T3 <- THANKS ))
2 10ml Bacteriostatic water with .09 percent BA


----------

